# Clé wifi pour Powermac G4



## Stillmatic91 (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Je recherche la meilleure clé wifi possible compatible avec mon powermac G4.
Voici ses caractèristiques :
Modèle dordinateur: Power Mac G4
Type de processeur: PowerPC G4  (3.3)
Nombre de processeurs: 2
Vitesse du processeur: 1.25 GHz
Cache  de niveau 2 (par processeur): 256 Ko
Cache de niveau 3 (par  processeur): 2 Mo
Mémoire: 1 Go
Vitesse du bus: 167 MHz
Version  ROM de démarrage: 4.4.8f2
Numéro de série: CK348086Q6P
Je me tourne vers vous pour trouver une clé qui n'ait ni problèmes de connexion ni problème de compatibilité.
Merci.


----------



## Alycastre (10 Mars 2010)

Pas top, les clés usb, préfère un pont éthernet

Edit: si tu tiens vraiment à de l'usb, va voir ici
Attention aux compatibilités et drivers ....


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Les Power Mac G4 ne sont équipés que de ports USB 1, à bas débit (12 Mbit/s). Cela limite énormément le débit maximum du réseau.

Toutefois, un dongle Wifi comme le D-Link DWA-110, qu'on trouve encore actuellement en magasin pour un prix modique (une vingtaine d'euros), pourrait convenir*. Il est fourni avec les pilotes pour Mac OS 10.3 (Panther) et 10.4 (Tiger), et semble pouvoir fonctionner sous la 10.5 (Leopard) avec un pilote Ratlink RT2500USB.

Sinon, la solution du pont Ethernet indiquée par Alycastre est également intéressante (pas de problème de compatibilité avec le Mac), si ce n'est le prix de l'appareil et la difficulté d'en trouver dans le commerce depuis deux ans. Le Linksys WET54G, qui est un modèle bon marché, pourrait encore se trouver dans quelques petites boutiques ou sur Internet.


* : il est compatible avec l'USB 1.1, d'après la doc de D-Link (en bas de la page 4)


----------



## Stillmatic91 (10 Mars 2010)

Justement, j'ai acheté cette clé-ci. Seulement le logiciel d'installation n'était pas compatible Mac :/ donc je l'ai rendue.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Mars 2010)

Stillmatic91 a dit:


> Justement, j'ai acheté cette clé-ci. Seulement le logiciel d'installation n'était pas compatible Mac :/ donc je l'ai rendue.




Pourtant, la compatibilité avec les Macs est inscrite sur la boîte, et les pilotes pour Panther et Tiger sont fournis avec... Peut-être s'agissait-il d'une boîte avec une ancienne présentation !?

Quoi qu'il en soit, les pilotes peuvent être obtenus séparément, en les téléchargeant depuis le site de D-Link.


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2010)

Il y a aussi les cartes Pci/wifi.
Il suffit d'en trouver une avec une puce "broadcom" et elle sera reconnue comme une carte Airport. Sans pilotes ni rien.


----------



## Stillmatic91 (13 Mars 2010)

J'ai finalement racheté la clé. J'ai téléchargé les drivers et l'ordinateur la reconnaît. Maintenant se pose la question de la configuration, je suis novice dans ce domaine et aimerais bien des conseils de votre part


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mars 2010)

À ce niveau-là ça dépend surtout du point d'accès Wifi auquel tu veux te connecter.

Il faudrait nous en dire plus à ce sujet.


----------



## Stillmatic91 (15 Mars 2010)

Problème résolu, tout roule nickel


----------

